# THE MOD FOR MY BIG DRILL



## PenPal

At last with the curfew extended I was prepared and ready to modify again my large drill press I dedicate to blank drilling mostly.Came in for dinner,a brisk cold snap made it more pleasant inside working anyway. I managed to obtain an old model car steering wheel (like hens teeth)) from a 4 wheel drive dealer. He would not take any money so I gave him a pen made using braided fibreglass  blank from Captn G many years ago,it was a stunner.

Anyway I stripped the wheel and removed the three offensive spokes on the downward control shaft and scrounged screws,milled a three step tapered pulley and the pics taken in the dark with a near flat battery here is the result.

I am really happy now when the twist drill is emerging through a blank I can control it with two hands and a wheel. This desire came about because spokes invariably worked loose or then locktited in. I was given a humungous micro controlled a\heavy as lead device on the rest then fitted a 4 inch vice ,two Vee horizontal and vertical jaws .

Done deal I am exhausted and now comfy in my air con viewing room ready to relax.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Ironwood

Glad to hear you got this project finished so soon, only was talking to you about it a couple of days ago Peter.
Looking forward to seeing those photos.


----------



## skiprat

Glad to see you are keeping yourself busy Peter, and not under Wilma's feet..  
Also looking forward to seeing a pic or two.


----------

